# Scattering ashes in Paphos



## garlic_bread (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

My mum has recently passed away and has been cremated, and since she loved Cyprus (Paphos) as I do, I would like to scatter her ashes somewhere in Paphos. I know scattering them on consecrated ground is a no no, so maybe somewhere else or scattering them in the sea maybe an idea. 

Does anyone know the protocol for doing this as I have read I will need to contact the District Administration. Can anyone help ?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi. I am sorry to hear of your loss. I

I suggest you contact the British High Commission in Nicosia. They may have some experience with this kind of request and may also have some contacts who could help get through any red tape.

Babs


----------



## garlic_bread (Jul 24, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply, I do know that the UK law says it is legal for anyone to take ashes out of the country, but taking them into another country is the problem. So anyway I have contacted the High Commission and will let you know of the outcome.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Good luck. I'd be interested to hear how you get on.

Babs


----------

